

Forgotten documentary about venture capital - krudnicki
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1737747/

======
regnum
A memorable quote from this documentary (now on Netflix)

“(Steve) Jobs is a national treasure. He’s so visionary, so bright. I had to
fire him, though.” -Arthur Rock

~~~
confluence
That's called outcome based thinking and is a big no-no for people who make
difficult decisions under incredible uncertainty. The decision to fire Steve
Jobs at the time was a good decision - and his later success is as indicative
of bad decisions as a teacher giving a detention to someone who goes on to
succeed later in life. The student may or may not become a genius but at the
time of the detention he was still acting like an incredibly distracting tool.

------
aristus
Also don't miss "The Secret History of Silicon Valley", now playing at a
YouTube near you: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTC_RxWN_xo>

------
mstank
Don't think it's quite forgotten. Showed up on my netflix a few weeks ago.
It's a great biopic of the nacent computer industry in the 70s-80s. It gives a
lot of credit to the pioneering venture capitalists of that time.

------
fourmii
I was bored one night and found this on Netflix. It's actually a pretty good
telling of the beginnings of VC. And it's pretty entertaining even if you're
not into this sort of subject matter.

------
bretthardin
I don't know if this is "forgotten" and it is available on Netflix instant.

------
finkin1
Great film. The original VCs were such badasses.

------
wilfra
I think 'forgotten' should be removed from the thread title. Linkbaity. This
is a fairly well known doc.

